# Cats watching television



## hal1 (Jul 16, 2011)

I think I saw a thread on this but can't find it now.

I just noticed Toby watching TV for the last 20 minutes. Nothing special, just a sitcom. He was watching my 50" from about 3 feet away.

Now he just jumped up on the tv stand so he's staring at it from 6 inches away - literally! I know it's just the movement that's mesmerizing to him. Should I just enjoy this quiet time or discourage this?


----------



## Vivid Dawn (May 31, 2010)

Discourage it if you don't want to be constantly wiping off paw and nose prints off the screen  

My TV is rarely on, and when it is, the cats don't pay much attention to it. For that matter, neither do I! I'll put on NCIS while working, but most of it is reruns, so I really use it more for background noise, than to _watch_


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

My cats only watch it when there are gazelles running in the savannah...Lion Complex much? lol


----------



## patchworkrobot (Aug 24, 2010)

I noticed my kitten watching TV earlier today. First a daytime talk show (my guilty pleasure) and then he watched House with me. He looked so enthralled! It was precious.


----------



## hal1 (Jul 16, 2011)

I was more amazed at how long he watched. I had never seen him so interested in one thing for so long, and it was a very concentrated look.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

My girls get Cox Cable.



I get catbutt t.v.















They like scary movies......


----------



## Nan (Oct 11, 2010)

I catch Harli watching tv when there are birds on a nature show. Once she watched a show on cheetahs taking down their prey with interest.

I think I posted this last winter but...
They sometimes like CatDVD (but they prefer to watch the real thing out the window)


----------



## 6cats4me (Apr 30, 2011)

Graybee and Nicky watching a Cat bird video.


----------



## Alpaca (Dec 21, 2009)

Haha. I love the pics! Yeah, if you care about paw or nose prints or a chance they'll flip over the thin plasma/lcd screen then discourage. Otherwise, there's no harm.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

There is a cat dvd that will continue to run for your cats. 
Max time mine will spend watching it is 20 minutes. Mz Tess 
got up and scratched my flat screen and was a bit mift 
when I found it. But now that she is gone I look at it and 
choked up. Who ever said cats were boring!


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Catbutt T.V.!!!  Funny,Marie... Remember to swing them left to right every so often, and vice versa so you get a more complete picture! 

Robin likes images of water. I was watching something which had a beach scene,he sat there and watched the waves crashing. It's like he thought the screen was a window with a view!


----------



## SpellQ (Dec 12, 2010)

Pedro is a big fan of Ghost Hunters and other similar shows. He'll snuggle an entire afternoon on the sofa with me watching super intently.

Apple will spend hours watching anything with Ryan Seacrest. lol When he comes on the TV that's my cue to get things done around the apartment because I'm sure she won't be trying to "help". lol


----------



## catnapped (Nov 11, 2010)

Genie really liked Arachnophobia and enjoys documentaries with bird sounds and prairie dogs. She also watches football quite intently at times, especially when the kit is dark against the green pitch.


----------



## Shenanigans (Jul 23, 2011)

THis is so funny, I love the pictures! 

I've caught Apollo watching TV quite often recently. After he was neutered. Before he was neutered, it was nonstop action and terror every second he was awake. I have this Chiller channel, and I was watching of their crazy horror movies, and I noticed it was super quiet, and it wasn't Apollo's typical nap-time. I looked on the floor by my coffee table to find him laying in between my fuzzy slippers watching the movie *super intently* and he wouldn't even look at me when I called him, lol. 

He seems to really only pay attention if I'm watching a horror movie or Ghost Hunters, Ghost Adventures, Ghost Lab and the like. I guess regular teevee bores him? He's actually stopped right in his tracks at one point to watch tv for a minute while I was watching a documentary on the paranormal. He is _so_ my cat, lol.


----------



## Shenanigans (Jul 23, 2011)

I thought the picture attached in my response, whoops. Well here it is anyway, just because I do love this picture, lol. (I hate that I stole my slippers from him before I took the picture!)


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

I don't know if Meme actually watched the TV or not but when I was in my chair watching it she would sit either on my lap or in between my leg and the arm of the chair facing the TV and purr contently for hours.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

MowMow could care less but Shepherd Book loves youtube videos of big cats chasing down prey and of house cats playing with track toys. He'll sit and watch them intently for a really long time.


----------

